# Ask Me to Tell You About it When You're Older



## slowlikemolasses

Hello. I'd like to know how to request a request. The most common example of this in English would be, "Ask me to tell you about it when you're older." I'd use that exact sentence in my example, but I'm not sure how to write "when you're older." That's not relevant to my question. The example I have used here is similar in structure, so I hope this explanation will help illuminate it. 

I'd like to say, "Ask me to tell you about John." Below is my attempt at the translation and the expected response. 

가: 존에 대해 전하려무나라고 해 꼭 말하녀무나.
나: 존에 대해 전하려무나~.

I understand that the -려무나 ending has a tone to it that some people find strange; that's not my main concern. I don't want to change the tone, I only want to have the sentences be grammatically correct. 

What I want is to have this *EXACT* phrase said to me: 존에 대해 전하려무나라. How do I have that happen by my command?


----------



## Rance

Take in mind that ~려무나 can only be used when speaker is older than listener.

Ask me to tell you about it when you're older
나중에 크면 그것에 대해 너에게 말해달라고 나에게 물어보려무나.

Ask me to tell you about John.
존에 대해 너에게 얘기해달라고 나에게 물어보려무나.


----------



## slowlikemolasses

What I want is to have this *EXACT* phrase said to me: 존에 대해 너에게 얘기하려무나. How do I have that happen by my command?

Your examples seem to leave the choice of the verb form up to the responder; that's not what I'm looking for.


----------



## Stassri

How would you have that exact sentence said to you in English?

If you told me "Ask me to tell you about John.", I could say whether:
- Tell me about John.
or
- Can you tell me about John?
or
_ Tell me what you know about John.
or whatever I like to say.


----------



## slowlikemolasses

That's beside the point. What I want is to have a phrase said to me in an *EXACT* way. It shouldn't matter what that phrase is. 


가: XXXX*XX*라고 나에게 물어보려무나.
나: XXXX_*XX*_~.


----------

